# Siemens Gigaset SE567 Problem! Help!



## guitarhero923 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello, i recently got back from a trip to find that my SE567 Gateway wouldnt work. Anything connected to it such as the 2 computers and Xbox in my house wouldnt connect to the internet. So I restarted the Modem, but still I had the problem. So i reset it, but after that when I turn it on, every light is on except for the WLAN. So now whenever I restart/turn on the modem, the 4 lights that indicate connections to the modem, are always on. Please help, I just got this modem not too long ago from Telus and I dont feel like calling their support.


----------



## guitarhero923 (Jul 26, 2011)

The Gateway/Modem/Router can connect to the internet perfectly fine, just nothing can use that connection when connected to the modem


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

How did you determine that the modem can connect to the internet? Please open a command prompt and run *ipconfig /all* from one of the computers and post the results.


----------



## guitarhero923 (Jul 26, 2011)

Well the Modem does DSL and Internet lit up. And on Both PCs it says a Network Cable is unplugged


----------



## guitarhero923 (Jul 26, 2011)

Sorry, just one sec, somehow administrative rights to using Command have been disabled, im just doing a System Restore


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Try switching to a different port on the modem. Although if this happens with two computers you'll probably end up resetting the modem back to factory settings.


----------

